# Just a week away



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

We're getting ready to go to the national and have been working really hard to prepare! Taking a decent sized crew for having a super tiny kennel. This will be my first national having entries from my breeding.

Soul Eater and Mikasa will be shown in bred by, Dutch is entered in 15-18, and Moto is in specials!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Looking great! Wishing you the best of luck!!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Good luck Jackie, They look great. You should be really proud of yourself.Have a great show!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Wishing you the best of luck! Remember to enjoy yourself and just have fun! I love Nationals for seeing the other dogs, showing my own and seeing friends that you only see once a year.


----------

